# Wanted Seiko 6309A movement



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wanted Seiko 6309A movement*


View Advert


Anyone have a Seiko 6309A movement they wish to part with?

Let me know if you have one.

Thank you.

Jon




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

07/01/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£30.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

